# 350 Cam Questions



## Boomstick (Sep 13, 2021)

So my 69 gto clone has a 1969 XS code 350 in her and a bone stock th400 followed up by a fairly recently rebuilt safe-t-trak rear from a 68 or 70 gto with 3:23 gears (i cant remember what year it is but i know its one year off from the car). currently she has 1971 #94 heads with the factory rockers back in it. i recently bought 1969 #46 heads to up the compression and get more power. I assume she has the stock cam since she just purrs at idle, 700ish rpm, and open headers. no lope, no chop just a nice mellow purr (see video posted at the bottom)... The #46 heads were in fairly decent shape when I got them so I just lapped the valves and did some minor porting to them. Basically I just smoothed out that sharp ledge inside the ports right at the valves and took off some of the rough spots in the ports and matched the intake ports to an old intake gasket. I also elongated the push rod holes for clearance for 1.65 rockers. i cant deiced if I want a 2801 cam with the 1.65 rockers or a 2800 with them. I don't want to go to a stall convertor... not yet anyway... I have a 400 with 6x-8 heads and a '70 4bbl intake and some huge cam for later on down the line. That's going to be getting a street strip trans bolted to it but that's a future project. right now i just want to get this 350 sounding nice and to have power close what the 350 H.O. was.

I know the 2802 would require a stall converter so that's out. The 1.65's will give any cam more duration and lift but is the 2801 with 1.65's equivalent to the 2802 with stock rockers? if so then I'm just going with the 2800 or maybe just dropping the heads on it with the 1.65's and not changing the cam at all...


BTW, the kid with the 06 i wanted to beat with this motor blew his rear a couple days ago so that race is off the table...

for now 



heres a video of it running this morning after i got the timing straightened out...









New video by FBOMB







photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

Boomstick said:


> So my 69 gto clone has a 1969 XS code 350 in her and a bone stock th400 followed up by a fairly recently rebuilt safe-t-trak rear from a 68 or 70 gto with 3:23 gears (i cant remember what year it is but i know its one year off from the car). currently she has 1971 #94 heads with the factory rockers back in it. i recently bought 1969 #46 heads to up the compression and get more power. I assume she has the stock cam since she just purrs at idle, 700ish rpm, and open headers. no lope, no chop just a nice mellow purr (see video posted at the bottom)... The #46 heads were in fairly decent shape when I got them so I just lapped the valves and did some minor porting to them. Basically I just smoothed out that sharp ledge inside the ports right at the valves and took off some of the rough spots in the ports and matched the intake ports to an old intake gasket. I also elongated the push rod holes for clearance for 1.65 rockers. i cant deiced if I want a 2801 cam with the 1.65 rockers or a 2800 with them. I don't want to go to a stall convertor... not yet anyway... I have a 400 with 6x-8 heads and a '70 4bbl intake and some huge cam for later on down the line. That's going to be getting a street strip trans bolted to it but that's a future project. right now i just want to get this 350 sounding nice and to have power close what the 350 H.O. was.
> 
> I know the 2802 would require a stall converter so that's out. The 1.65's will give any cam more duration and lift but is the 2801 with 1.65's equivalent to the 2802 with stock rockers? if so then I'm just going with the 2800 or maybe just dropping the heads on it with the 1.65's and not changing the cam at all...
> 
> ...


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

If I went with the 2801, I wouldn't use 1.65 rockers. Just puts more strain on everything, for a little extra power you don't really need. 

There are better cams. But some of 'em are nearly $200 & more. The 2801 should give you more mid & upper rpm power. But the 2800 will have more low rpm torque, & better off idle power with a stock converter. Obviously, the 2800 will have a smoother idle. Most street only guys like smaller cams better. LOTS of guys have gone with big thumpin cams & didn't like their street manners.


----------



## Boomstick (Sep 13, 2021)

I've been looking at the specs of both the 2800 and 2801 vs the 254 we all agree is in the car and with the high lift the 254 has on the exhaust valves I may just leave it in and put the 1.65's on the intake side only and get matching comp roller tip 1.5's for the exhaust valves and see what that gives me. The 254 has more lift on the exh side than even the 068 with less duration but on the intake side the 1.65's with put the 254 nearly on par with the 068 in both lift and duration...

I cant wait to get the 1969 #46's on this motor... combined with the headers I just put on and the 1.65's that should be a nice combination for this 350...

spring cant get here fast enough...


----------

